
The purpose of gamification - DanielRibeiro
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/gamification-purpose-marketing.html#comments
======
citizenkeys
Gamification is all about psychology. Here's a good article on the psychology
of badges: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2328684> . And here's one
about achievement design: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2356944> .

Badges motivate users to set goals. Badges are also symbols of status and
reputation.

------
pasbesoin
The parent URL contains the anchor "#comments". Perhaps the intent was to
direct the viewer to the first (at this time) comment, which is by Kathy
Sierra:

[http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/gamification-purpose-
market...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/gamification-purpose-
marketing.html#comment-7250008)

And boy, is it a pleasure to read something by Kathy -- it's been a while.
Even through today's food allergy induced haze, her words cut incisively to
thoughts and feeling I suspect many of us harbor regarding "gamification".
Well worth the read.

My own thoughts on the same: If your work/task/request sucks to the point
where it requires gamification, well, fuck you. I may do something I don't
enjoy if it fits into a larger context that I do want, but the world's far to
interesting to waste time pulling a slot machine lever.

The worst is when a channel is monopolized (e.g IP "rights"), leaving you no
choice but to sit there "pulling that lever".

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Yeah, I am sorry. The submission missed a "Kathy Sierra's view on ...". The
original article was not what I wanted to highlight.

Serves me the lesson: avoid posting on HN when it is late night and I'am
tired.

